# Another disgusting thread Ralphy, but I need help



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok, everyone knows I need help, but onto my question.

I received a dozen "fresh outa the chicken" eggs yesterday from some grateful folk where we delivered bread.  I opened an egg this a.m. and I think it was either just bad, or it had a baby chic in it.  I mean real teenie, but there was some red too.

It's been a long time since I ate fresh eggs so I know some of you have chickens.  I tried opening another and it looked normal, but then another and there it was again?  Help!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 25, 2016)

I would have to dispose of the whole lot but that's just being city folk.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I would have to dispose of the whole lot but that's just being city folk.



I thought about that, but hate to waste what might be ok.  Let's see if anyone else responds before I trash them all


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

Think I found a good article Ralphy, for me anyway

http://theprepperproject.com/might-know-fresh-chicken-eggs/


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a great article.I knew about the darker yolk but not about the rest.

When I was a wee bit kid,my grandmother used to give us fresh warm goat milk and I would dip bread in it,yummy. Lol


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I would have to dispose of the whole lot but that's just being city folk.



Yeah,me too. My MIL used to have chickens and one Easter made Deviled Eggs. There were "crunchy" bits in the yolks and someone aske her what that was. She said "Oh,that`s just a fertilized egg".....Blech. I never ate eggs at her house again......


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> That's a great article.I knew about the darker yolk but not about the rest.
> 
> When I was a wee bit kid,my grandmother used to give us fresh warm goat milk and I would dip bread in it,yummy. Lol



Sounds good vicky!!  I'm all for the best nutrition I can get.  I haven't tried goats milk, but have heard more than once it is really good


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yeah,me too. My MIL used to have chickens and one Easter made Deviled Eggs. There were "crunchy" bits in the yolks and someone aske her what that was. She said "Oh,that`s just a fertilized egg".....Blech. I never ate eggs at her house again......



I would give up eggs too! Yetch


----------



## Lon (Jan 25, 2016)

Find some Fillipino people Denise and give them the eggs. They like eggs that way and they are called Baluts.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm eating these Lon.  I cracked open 2 more and they were perfect  I will remember the info though in case I want to give away the others, lol


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 25, 2016)

Denise, I'm a bit confused. Are you asking if the eggs are good to eat? Well, no, they should be thrown out. But you say you're going to eat some anyway. :shrug:
What does Ralphy have to do with all this?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh, man, Denise - I would have thrown all the eggs into the river, then curled up into a fetal position and wept like a little girl. You are far braver than I.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Denise, I'm a bit confused. Are you asking if the eggs are good to eat? Well, no, they should be thrown out. But you say you're going to eat some anyway. :shrug:
> What does Ralphy have to do with all this?



I threw out the bad ones AC, and I was yankin Ralphy's chain about another thread I have going.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 25, 2016)

aaaah, I see.


----------



## imp (Jan 25, 2016)

When I was a kid, my grandparents had a little farm complete with about 25 chickens. Grandma used a bright light to shine through the shell, and she determined something about the contents that way. Never knew what, though. She called this "candling" the eggs.   imp


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2016)

We use to get our milk and eggs from the farm down the road when I was a kid. Sometimes the eggs would have blood spots or dark yolk, but were fine to eat. Had 3 goats milk, too. I hated goats milk. Tasted like the goat smells.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, man, Denise - I would have thrown all the eggs into the river, then curled up into a fetal position and wept like a little girl. You are far braver than I.


Omg,lmao

Sticking with the 'disgusting theme,llol. Has anyone tried any kokoretsi?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2016)

LOL Vicky, you and I have the same type of humor, love it  Ok, what the heck is a kokoret?  I'm headed for google, LMAO!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, man, Denise - I would have thrown all the eggs into the river, then curled up into a fetal position and wept like a little girl. You are far braver than I.



Hey, that would be smart since a test for "good or bad egg" is to put them in water.  If they float don't eat them, LOLLLL!!  I can just see you Phil, God bless my magnifying mindlayful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2016)

you get some cool stuff if you google "hilarious photos of men finding bad eggs"


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Hey, that would be smart since a test for "good or bad egg" is to put them in water.  If they float don't eat them, LOLLLL!!  I can just see you Phil, God bless my magnifying mindlayful:



You realize that you have just killed my love of omelets ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You realize that you have just killed my love of omelets ...



Oh, I hope it rises again  Here, is 'dis mo betta??






LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh dear Lord, that's made it worse! :cower:

You're going to pay for my therapy, young lady!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh dear Lord, that's made it worse! :cower:
> 
> You're going to pay for my therapy, young lady!



I'll pay for 1000 sessions, but after that you're on your own, LOL!!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 26, 2016)

Lol


----------

